# Thoughts on hardscape



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Here is the layout I think I am going with. Any thoughts/criticisms? The slate ledge to the right will be covered with a moss.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I think it looks pretty cool. Some tall plants (real or fake) would look really nice around that piece of wood.


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

THanks! Yeah I am planning on vals in the back, some moss on the slate and at least one of the branches, and some java fern or anubias on the wood as well. Want some pygmy chain sword in the front and a couple crypts too. Maybe a sword somewhere and I really want some pennywort. May use that as a floater as well, but if not I want some frogbit.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Great driftwood and placement. I don't like the slate placement though. Rather than making it a separate piece, maybe try integrating it into the driftwood. It draws attention away from the driftwood, which is your main piece. How about using the slate to prop the driftwood up so that the branches breach the surface? I always thought that was a cool look.


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks Grogan! That sounds like a good idea, though this will not be an open top tank, it does give me a couple ideas to play around with.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Personally, I'd like to see a branch of some kind going against the grain of the rest of the large branch. It almost makes the tank look like it's tilted the way you have it now. I don'tthink it would take much, just one think stick leaning in the other direction.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Indeed some plants, perhaps big one behind in the corner behind the driftwood, and if you can some foreground plants around the front of it along it.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

That's a really cool piece. I agree with Grogan though about the rocks on the right side.


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Okay, got rid of the slate and we decided that this is how we like the wood the best. Added some river rocks.


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Okay I have redone it...Took a nice stroll along the river today and found some good rocks I think. Took the slate out and am gonna go with all river rocks. Looks like a driftwood branch caught in the rocks.
































































Planning on some vals across the back. Some anubias in the rock crevices to the left. Some moss on part of the wood and maybe the caves. And maybe some pygmy chain sword in the foreground.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I vote fill it up already!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lol, yeah, fill it. You will prob. keep playing with it, though. Having all the driftwood going the same way is 'natural' looking as a current would tend to line them up in a stream.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Don't listen to them. Get the tank how you like it first. Changing it after you fill it will be difficult and irritating. What substrate are you using?


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! I think this is the final layout and I think I have decided on my plants as well. 

Looking at 6 italian vals. (back right corner/right side) 5 stems giant hygrophila (background between 2 rock mounds), 5 stems brazilian pennywort (really like this stuff, could wrap some around a branch, float it, plant it), 3 java ferns (2 on the left rock pile trapped branches, and 1 around one of the rocks in the second pile) and a dwarf lilly (just left of the bend in the longer branch in the front).

Then I will get some frogbit for a floater and some pygmy chain sword/dwarf sag for my foreground.

Grogan, this is playsand.

Ordered my filter and some root tabs (RootMedic) yesterday!
Finally have a plan......I think haha


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Finally got my lights made! 4 15 watt daylight 6500K CFLs. I know, not the most effective but budget friendly.



















Filter and root tabs will be shipping hopefully tomorrow, then I will place my order for plants! Getting Pumped!


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

What did you use for the housing on that light and how did you attach the light fixtures?


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Ill take better pics when I get off work tonight, but it is the normal AllGlass Aquarium Hood that came with the tank. I gutted it since the light fixture was already broken and put in an aluminum reflector. The light sockets are held in by a 2.5" machine screwthat runs through the socket. Then a washer and nut on the other end. There is about 1" piece of PVC pipe as a spacer. If you look at the pic you can see 2 silver dots, those are the screws heads on the back. Again I will get some more pics of that up tonight.


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

forgot to take pics last night, I will get some up tonight fishpunk.

Filled it up last night! Also ordered some plants (pygmy chain sword, salvinia, and dwarf water lettuce) and will be ordering more in the next couple days.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh man it is so much easier to plant when there is no water in the tank...guess I should have mentioned that.


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh I know. I will drain at least half when I go to plant, just wanted to see it filled haha. Thanks for the heads up though.

Any tips on planting? I have 6 pygmy chain sword plants on the way. Then I will be ordering 6 val. spiralis, 5 stems of giant hygro., 5 stems of pennywort, 3 java fern and a dwarf lilly. Also, what about root tab spacing?


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

That shows how the light socket is attached. The screw runs through the middle of the socket (it is wrapped with electrical tape)

I followed this thread:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/how-retrofit-your-light-cheap-35186/

Except i have the screw coming from the back instead of the top and the reflector is screwed to the screw posts that were already there.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Man, that's a really nice piece of wood. If you stated it I might have skipped over it, but where exactly did you find it? Other than that your setup looks great and will look even better with plants. Also, your DIY light fixture looks pretty sweet, especially since it's budget friendly. Keep up updated, I'd love to see what it looks like after everything is up and running!


----------



## Discordia (Nov 16, 2011)

grogan said:


> Oh man it is so much easier to plant when there is no water in the tank...guess I should have mentioned that.


Definitely! Fake plants aren't so bad when it's filled... but the live ones with good roots are a pain. I was going to plant the whole back of my tank with live ones, but now I am opting for fake. The pleco always up-roots the live ones anyway.

The tank looks good. Planting heavily behind the driftwood would look very realistic and nice.


----------

